# Koi verendet, kann jemand eine Ursache erkennen ?



## willi1954 (12. Apr. 2015)

Moin

leider hat es heute einen unserer beiden herrlich gelben Yamabuki erwischt. Er lag am morgen auf der seite
im Teich und war verendet.
 


Diese grauen Stellen waren schleimige Absonderungen. Kann jemand einen Tip geben, woran er verendet ist?

Gruss Willi


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2015)

Servus

Traurig ...

Schaut sehr schlank aus ...

EMS (Energiemangelsyndrom) ?

Kommt immer wieder vor und ist auf falsche bzw. mangelhafte Konditionierung im Herbst zurück zu führen.
Aber auch wenn die Winter sehr lange dauern und man spät mit der Fütterung beginnt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## willi1954 (12. Apr. 2015)

es kommt beim Foto vielleicht nicht rüber, schlank war er nicht. Ziemlich gut genährt.


----------



## muh.gp (12. Apr. 2015)

EMS hat nicht zwingend was mit der Körperform zu tun, es geht auch darum, dass der Koi nicht mehr an seine Reserven kommt. Stutzig macht ich allerdings der graue "Belag", der passt nicht zu EMS... Weiß aber nicht, was es sein könnte. Ich würde mir fachkundige Aufklärung suchen, am Besten durch einen Doc, nicht, dass es etwas ist, das deinen Bestand gefährdet...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## koile (13. Apr. 2015)

Eine Entzündung an der Schwanzflosse , kann ich auf dem Bild erkennen. 

Das graue das bis ins Schwarze über geht , sieht mir nach einer Verpilzung aus,

auch Karpfenpokken kann ich erkennen.

Wenn es wirklich ein Pilz ist , hat er den Fisch so geschwächt das er daran Verendet ist.

Würde die Meinung eines Tierarztes einholen, um auszuschließen das meine anderen

Fische Infiziert werden.


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Apr. 2015)

Wenn ich das Bild so sehe "denke" ich mal das dies eine bakterielle Entzündung ist.
Aber eine Ferndiagnose kann man leider anhand eines Bildes nicht geben
Deinem Schlamm im Kescher nach zu urteilen ist dein Teich nicht gerade frei von Schmodder und das fördert natürlich alle Krankheiten bzw. hilft nicht zur Besserung.
Messe auf alle Fälle mal deine Wasserwerte und mache mal 30% Wasserwechsel (das schadet nie)


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Apr. 2015)

koile schrieb:


> auch Karpfenpokken kann ich erkennen.


Könntest du mal nen Kreis drum machen ! Ich hab es noch nicht gesehen . Bei Rico , an seinen Fischi's sind es immer lokale weisse Stellen ! Das !?


koiteich1 schrieb:


> Deinem Schlamm im Kescher nach


Soll das nicht die Schleimabsonderungen sein ?


----------



## willi1954 (13. Apr. 2015)

danke schon mal für die Antworten, ich denke, das  Karpfenpocken am ehesten
in Frage kommen. Die Beschreibung hier passt.

Gruss Willi

@ Koiteich1: Schlamm sehe ich da keinen im Kescher


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Apr. 2015)

Ick will ja noch lernen , aber für mich könnte das eine Pocke sein ! Aber selbst ich der Beschreibung führt diese Einzelne nicht zum Tod !


----------



## Lyliana (13. Apr. 2015)

Meine Karpfen sind/waren voll mit Pocken. Werden aber weniger mit zunehmender Temperatur des Wassers. 
Also ich würde auch den Fleck als Pocke identifizieren, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen das das alleine Grund zum Tod des Fisches war. Nicht nach dem was ich alles über diese Pocken gelesen habe. 
Wenn sie sterben durch Pocken dann weil der Fisch durch etwas anderes schon sehr geschwächt war. Aber dann muss er auch viele Pocken haben. Das es dann das sog. "Fass zum Überlaufen" brachte.

Aber @Andre 69 ich hab auch nicht mehr Pocken erkannt als du.


----------



## koile (14. Apr. 2015)

Natürlich ist die Karpfenpokke kein grund , das der Fisch Verendet, aber es ist ein 

Zeichen das er Geschwächt ist.

Eine Karpfenpokke muss nicht unbedingt weiß, wachsartig sein .

Wenn Ihr Euch mal die Schwanzflosse des Koi anschaut, das sollten schon Karpfenpokken sein,

die aber schon mit Pilz besiedelt sind.


----------

